# Duda con TDA2030A



## lawebdejorge (Oct 7, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> De nada Laweb...
> 
> Después de revisar los datasheets comentá si son compatibles o no por favor, así también me saco la duda.
> 
> Saludos



cambien el ci y volvio a encender, eso si le elimine los diodos rectificadores que me dejaron traumados, jejeje saludos

amigo, con la misma´placa he usado 2030a y 2050 y ningun problema,  solo que varian algunos componenetes, resistencias y condensadores pero sirve igual ahora ya estoy mas grande, hice uno de cada tda, y ahora pretendo hacer un 2050 stereo fuente simple para ponerlo al auto, ya probe el mono y funciona bastante bien y gran calidad, saludos y gracias


----------



## Cacho (Oct 7, 2009)

De nada y gracias por despejarme la duda.

Saludos


----------

